
Homelessness on campus: The toughest test faced by college students in America - SmkyMt
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/homelessness-on-campus-the-toughest-test-faced-by-tens-of-thousands-of-college-students-in-america/
======
anongraddebt
I will never forget what a ~55 year old anonymous commenter (I think from HN?)
said once (paraphrasing): "for some of us who worked professionally through
the PC and Internet revolutions, the changes have never felt that
significant." Her/His point was that large shifts can go unrecognized if
change happens gradually enough. Nothing more needs to be said about what
homelessness on an American college campus means now or what it portends for
our economic future. So, I'll just give one anecdote...

My girlfriend and I flew into SF last spring and our first Uber driver was an
undergrad student who is attending community college in Santa Rosa. Asked him
how often he would come to SF to drive for Uber, and he said he drives down
each week for 3-4 days and just sleeps in his car. He said this as if it was
normal, typical, acceptable, etc.

------
flocial
That was a shocking read. Is the shortage of affordable housing a nationwide
phenomena or something that just draws a lot of attention on HN?

~~~
Kalium
It's a nationwide problem in the most economically successful cities. For a
variety of reasons, cities that became wealthy several decades ago have tended
to decide that they have enough people. Having decided such, they keep any
more housing from being built with the idea that this will keep people away.

Add in a couple more decades of economic development (and migration, and
children) and a general disinclination to add more housing, and people being
priced into homelessness becomes increasingly common.

